# Finally, I've arrived. :) Brief review of new Seas Lotus Performance (07 version)



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think my long journey in the world of car audio has come to an end. It's been a personal saga that started in 2000 with many ups and downs over a number of different vehicles with more equipment than I care to think about. Probably pissed away more money than I want to think about it on both the cars and the stereos. So, here's what the final setup looks like:

2006 Dodge Charger Daytona R/T
Stock HU/amp to RF 3SIXTY.2
Alpine PDX-4.150
Seas Lotus Performance set (07 edition)
(2) Elemental Designs 9Kv.2

Now, I haven't taken pics yet as I have a few cosmetic issues that need to be addressed, but I've give an overall description. The Lotus Perfs are in stock speaker locations. Tweets are up in the dash. Mids are in the doors. The subs are running IB in the rear deck in the place of the stock 6x9's using 1" MDF baffles and a lot of deadening. The PDX-4.150 is also mounted under the rear deck with the 3SIXTY.2. 

So, why these locations? After having our Xterra broken into last fall in a nice area in the middle of the day I've placed a major premium on a stealth install. In the cabin, the car looks completely stock. Open the trunk and you have to lean down to see anything. Plus, with the baby having arrived 5 months ago, I really, really like having the ability to throw the stroller (which is FRICKIN HUGE) in the trunk along with say groceries. 

Now, why this equipment? The 3SIXTY.2 is one of the neatest units I've played with in my car audio days, and being able to adjust from the front seat is an absolute must for me. The PDX-4.150 obviously is very small, has a good amount of power, and I had it left over from a previous install. The 9Kv2's are beefy little subs that I was told do quite well IB and Ben at eD has always treated me well. I used a combo of eDead v2 and Dynamat Xtreme to deaden the doors and the rear deck. I have to do the trunk and rear trunk lid, but at the bass levels I listen to it's optional. 

As for the car, I needed a sedan with the baby, and I've always liked the look of the Daytona R/T's. Drove a few cars that didn't make sense back in mid-February, and ended up with the Daytona. I love the way it looks, it's reasonably quick, handles decently, and is big and comfortable for multiple people. Once I finish the install completely and wash the car I'll take pics of it as well.

Now, how does it all sound? I'm pretty darn pleased with maybe 30 minutes of tuning so far. I'm running the Lotus Perfs passive and was quite pleased that with a little t/a I ended up with a good centered image. I'm not looking to compete, nor do I expect perfection, but at least having the centered image up on the dash I'm happy. Tonally, this install has been a dream to tune. The Perfs are a really nice sounding set. The tweet is a modified version of the DIY tweet everyone raves about around here, and it has nice extension and is very smooth. The midrange is what I'd call neutral, and the midbass is a very nice combination of snappy and punchy. 

Am I running the set ideally? Probably not as the manual definitely is designed with an active setup in mind, but the passives work well for my setup. In terms of sound, this set IMO is well worth the price tag, although cosmetically the tweet could look a little more distinctive and the passives could look a little more "professional." In would also be nice to have a bi-amp option on the passives, but I'm not sure how many people really care for that. Plus, from what I can gather from Eng and Leon, Seas is happy with being more of a niche product than mainstream. 

As for the subs, they do what they're supposed to with a surprising amount of output capability. Those mofo's can really pound, much more than I need. No mechanical noise at all, and were easy to tune to integrate up front. Not perfect yet, but getting there. Wouldn't hesitate to recommend them for those who are looking for a versatile, great sounding little sub.

So, overall, I'm quite tickled at this point. This really is MY ideal system; stealthy, gets loud enough for me, and I keep all the trunk space and the spare tire. The Perfs sound wonderful and the 9Kv2's worked perfect for my application. The 3SIXTY.2 is a fun little toy and I got to keep the stock HU with the steering wheel controls.

I'm a happy camper. 

Would like to take this opportunity to thank Eng and Leon from MobileSQ. Truly great guys who have been great to me over the years with both product and advice. Truly class acts.

Also thanks to Ben at eD for answering a number of questions I had concerning the 9Kv2's IB as well as shipping products dayum fast!!! I ordered the sub (had one already), eDead, and the 1" baffles and had everything 2 days later.

Whew, I'm done.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

awesome review! thanks!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like a well taught out system. Congrats bro!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

'Done'....




buahahahaha!


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

u know, they make some very small 50x2 amps that would be perfect for those tweets. if theres no more room under the deck then under the seats would work too.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I should have mentioned I don't want to go active.  Done it enough with great success and other times horrendous results to say "screw it."


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I also should add that the tweets are modified to play lower than the DIY ones everyone likes so much. In addition, no worries about the terminals coming unglued as they are superglued on these. I suppose you get what you pay for.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i demand pics of the new performance drivers .


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Its good to see someone on this site is content with their system


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> 'Done'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

stormtrooper said:


> Its good to see someone on this site is content with their system



Uhhhh, yeah because it's still new. Just give it some time...everyone thinks their "new" girlfriend is the hottest thing around too.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

dual700 said:


> *MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


Chad's been 'DONE' since the day I met him 

Wait till the little one can hold her head up (like I did), then comes the compact tiny Chicco strollers and a new box and sub  

Chad, take some pics already of those secsy speakers!


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Actually, I'm going to need Eng to supply pics of the Perfs...I completely forgot to snap photos before installing them, and I'm not ripping off my door panels to do it. 

Only thing I have figured out is that my rear deck is rattling, which is why I still have a bit more pullback to the rear than I'd like. Very common problem on the Chargers, so I'll be working on that soon. Otherwise, tonality is really, really good. I'd probably say it's the best sounding system I've had already, and I've only spent about an hour or so tuning total.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> 'Done'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I was like.....SUUUUUUURE Chad....mmmmk.   

Nice run down on the gear though buddy.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm done to the point where I'm going to unload EVERYTHING extra I have except deadening (still need this) and maybe some wiring. It's not perfect, but considering the overall functionality and fun factor, I'm still thrilled.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Still really enjoying these speakers, and tuning with the 3SIXTY.2 is wonderful now that I'm only using a single 31 band for the front stage. Really never enjoyed a 31 band for both the mid and tweet; I realize there is more potential there, but is much harder to get it "listen-able." Then again, I have done an active install in an actual car for years now, and the Xterra sucked for audio period. 

But my install is still fun.  Need to add some deadening to the roof and rear deck still, but lovin' the front stage. Starting to think about doing some rear fill eventually for the kiddo, but I've got time to figure that out.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Review in car audio mag should be out in 1 - 2 months..


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

chadillac3 said:


> and the Xterra sucked for audio period.


boy do i know what you mean. the best attempt at good sound has been my latest setup with midbass/bass in doors and fullranges in pillars.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> boy do i know what you mean. the best attempt at good sound has been my latest setup with midbass/bass in doors and fullranges in pillars.


I feel for ya man; it was damn near impossible to get anything representing up front bass, horrid midrange peak around 1k to deal with, plus the boomiest doors I've dealt with. The Charger was a dream comparatively.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Glad to hear the 3Sixty's working out.


----------

